# Mosah, my new Savannah Cat



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 3, 2008)

The newest member of the family, she is a "rescue" from a friend who's mom was ready to drop her off on a corner after getting her in a recent divorce. She's a Savannah Cat, which is half Serval and half Bengal cat, but she's a 3rd generation so not quite as crazy as some of them can be. She is surprisingly mellow and much more dog-like personality wise than any other cat I've met. She is also insanely affectionate, which I always thought was rare for a female cat.

She's only six months old, so still has a little more growing to do, and is the size of a regular house cat now. Her purr and meow are roughly twice as loud as a normal cat, and can catch you off guard when you're not expecting it.


----------



## nikv (Nov 3, 2008)

Jon,

Congratulations on your new family member! She's gorgeous! I love cats and have three of them myself. Two are rescues and the third is a registered Burmese. I love them all!

I do have to admonish your friend's mother though for even thinking about dropping her off on a street corner. People should _never_ do that. Taking an unwanted pet to an animal shelter is a far better thing to do than to force them to fend for themselves. I'm really glad to hear that you were able to give her a good home.

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## Elena (Nov 3, 2008)

Aw, she's gorgeous. She looks happy and settled in her new home already.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 3, 2008)

cool.


----------



## Candace (Nov 3, 2008)

I love her.


----------



## Heather (Nov 3, 2008)

Me too, she's beautiful!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 3, 2008)

Congrats! I'm not a cat person BUT I'm very attracted to the spotting & patterns of this type & the more doglike in personality, well who knows, maybe one day.......
as they say never say never!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 3, 2008)

Will she eat slipper orchids!?!?


----------



## PaphMadMan (Nov 3, 2008)

What a gorgeous beast! Her exotic ancestry really shows.


----------



## Heather (Nov 3, 2008)

So, where is she from, originally? I mean, where is a Serval cat from?


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 3, 2008)

How much bigger will she get?


----------



## Heather (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh, hey, my kitty girl's name is Mosi! It means "cat" in Navajo. A lot of people call her "Mosey" though, which is incorrect.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh my, she's gorgeous!


----------



## Corbin (Nov 3, 2008)

She is beautiful.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 3, 2008)

I want her. You can give her to me. That's OK. My other cats won't mind. If they do, I don't care.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 4, 2008)

LOL Heather, I call her Mosey. I have no idea how much bigger she'll get, hopefully a little bit at least 

Her heritage is Serval which are African cats, and Bengal which is a hybrid breed between domestic house cats and Asian Leopard Cats.

I finally found her some wild catnip and trimmed her off some "buds" and WOW has she been lovey-dovey since...


----------



## Heather (Nov 4, 2008)

Hahaha...I've had Mo for, um 16 years now (!) and my SISTER still cannot get her name right. It's been a good name though - lots of cute nicknames.

Actually...my partner when we got her wanted to name her either Butros- Butros Galli, or Catabunga. My opinion was that if the former, we would need three cats, or at least two - Butros, Butros, and Galli. The latter actually stuck. Mosi became Bunga, and then Bunny, and then Bun Bun. So she's Mo, Moey, Bun, Bunny, Bun Bun, Bunny Bun, the Bunginator...tater, tater tot, Bitey Bite, Freshy McFresh Fresh...it goes on and on and on! 

It's funny...a day after we got a new puppy in May, named Binne (which means melodious and sweet in Gaelic - and fits! but is named after a stuffed animal guinea pig I had as a 3yo) was called "The Binster" and that has stuck as well (note, I didn't call her that, a friend of mine did...) 

I guess my family is nickname prone...You guys know all of mine. I always thought Heather was nickname proof but no...Yesterday I got called 'Feather' at work for the first time since about, um, third grade? Red and Muffy are preferred, thank you. :rollhappy:


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 4, 2008)

What a beautiful cat! Amazing spots... And I'm all for loud purring. One of the most relaxing sounds in the whole world--too bad one of mine won't.


----------



## Heather (Nov 4, 2008)

Get an iPhone, Robin...there's an app. called Ambiant and that is one of the sounds for sleeping noise - cat purr.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 4, 2008)

Heather said:


> Get an iPhone, Robin...there's an app. called Ambiant and that is one of the sounds for sleeping noise - cat purr.



Hmmm... I'm probably more of an Android and thus T-Mobile G1 sort of girl though. Truthfully, I avoid phones whenever possible. Email only on my business cards. Besides, why would I need iPurring when I can relax to the sound of sirens all night because I live a block away from a hospital the size of the second Death Star? At least my big male Persian buzzes like he's going to burst when in a good mood--it's the spastic Exotic Shorthair who stopped doing it when he grew up.


----------



## swamprad (Nov 4, 2008)

Jon, that is the most beautiful cat I've ever seen.


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 4, 2008)

she is beautiful Jon...enjoy her!

I now have 2 dogs and a cat. The cat is mistress of the house...alpha cat!
I had to save my daughter's boyfriend's dog from it a couple of months ago. The cat backed the dog through 2 rooms and had it trapped under a chair. She was an abandoned stray that I found starving one winter's night.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 4, 2008)

...and she will remain forever grateful!


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful Cat!!!:clap:


Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2008)

I would get a cat but I'm afraid of it eating leaves, anyone know about that? 

_"Must resist temptation!!!"_:evil:


Heather said:


> I guess my family is nickname prone...You guys know all of mine. I always thought Heather was nickname proof but no...Yesterday I got called 'Feather' at work for the first time since about, um, third grade? Red and Muffy are preferred, thank you. :rollhappy:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 5, 2008)

I've seen plenty of Phrags with chew marks on them at local meetings...so apparently they taste pretty good. I haven't had any problems, but the only plants not behind closed doors to Mosi are a Banana tree and a Bat Plant.


----------



## nikv (Nov 5, 2008)

I had a Home Depot Phalenopsis that my kitties used to love to chew on. I didn't mind so much as it was an inexpensive plant and they seemed to leave the other plants alone. Maybe you'll get to be so lucky. I find that kitties like to chew on wheat grass which you can buy at your local pet store. Saves on the orchids! :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2008)

Unfortunately, besseae hybrids have long vascular leaves, closely resembling grass!


----------



## Gilda (Nov 5, 2008)

She's a beauty !


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 5, 2008)

The only orchid my cat has seemed remotely interested in is my Maxillaria tenuifolia and probably because the foliage is grassy. That one goes on the top shelf out of her reach...


----------



## Heather (Nov 6, 2008)

I had problems with Phrags and Mosi. The orchids initially occupied her favorite sunny sitting spot. I realized quickly that the way to arrest the issue was just to fill the space so full that there was no way she could access it any longer. :evil: Solved the problem!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 6, 2008)

Heather said:


> I had problems with Phrags and Mosi. The orchids initially occupied her favorite sunny sitting spot. I realized quickly that the way to arrest the issue was just to fill the space so full that there was no way she could access it any longer. :evil: Solved the problem!


Oh my! That's the best excuse, er - reason, I've heard to purchase more plants!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 10, 2008)

Finally broke out the good camera


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice kitty!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 10, 2008)

Her coat is so beautiful; she doesn't look many generations removed from the wild....


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 11, 2008)

She is fantastic!!!!! I like the pic with the zaphire eyes...!!!!


----------



## Heather (Nov 11, 2008)

So, she's really affectionate, huh? I have a lovely 16yo kitty (whom you all know) but Mo's getting up there and I'm not the kind to wait so when she goes I'll be looking for a new baby. I need some company in bed. (SSHHHH Eric!) 
I was thinking of a ginger/peanut kitty but this has me so interested. Her markings and temperment seem so lovely...keep us up to date please, Jon...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2008)

That kitty has teenie tiny feet! 


 _"So tempting!!!"_


Heather said:


> I need some company in bed. (SSHHHH Eric!)


----------



## P-chan (Nov 13, 2008)

That's a beautiful cat. I LOVE her markings. I have 2 cats of my own.


----------

